# Pet Mice



## nikkihamill (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi everyone

My name is Nikki and I am looking for some female fancy mice for my daughter as we had to have one of hers put to sleep yesterday as it had a stroke. Its her birthday today and Ireally want to get her new mice soon so anyone who lives within 1 hour from Dartford in Kent and has any female mice please get in touch.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you ever find your daughter a mouse?


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I do hope you manage to find some.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum, have you had a look in our for sale section. I hope you find some mice


----------



## nikkihamill (Mar 19, 2010)

Still no mouse so if anyone has any ideas that would be great. Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you could try sending a pm to naomir,shes in your area.

http://kentkalamazoo.webs.com/


----------

